

What are your favorite reads in the web? (Besides HN) - Fuca

Mine: Reddit, Overheard in NY, Business Oprtunities, Dilbert, PostSecret the best of Craiglist.
======
riffplay
One of my most regularly visited links is <http://aldaily.com/>

~~~
edw519
A good one to add to my portal. Thank you!

------
mercurio
The New York Times, Fake Steve Jobs, Wired, to name a few.

Some of the very best reads are one-offs. This comes to mind:
<http://www.improvresourcecenter.com/mb/tpcs.html>

------
jraines
Cartoon: Achewood

Blogs: Philalawyer.net, 37Signals' Signal Vs. Noise, Blog Maverick, all the
Overheard in * blogs

One-offs: 37 Signals' Getting Real, public domain books including Letters to a
Stoic and Walden to name a couple

------
snoopdogg
Techcrunch --> <http://www.techcrunch.com>

Lifehacker --> <http://www.lifehacker.com>

NYTimes --> <http://www.nytimes.com>

Discover Magazine --> <http://discovermagazine.com/>

Onion --> <http://www.onion.com>

Valleywag --> <http://www.Valleywag.com>

------
maryrosecook
Ones not already mentioned:
<http://www.atomicwang.org/motherfucker/Index/Index.html> (programmer at
Delicious Monster), <http://ask.metafilter.com/> (Q&A site on a wide range of
subjects), <http://daringfireball.net> (Mac weblog).

------
rms
<http://www.boingboing.net>

<http://www.waiterrant.net>

<http://www.offthebroiler.com> (though it really went downhill when the author
started trying to eat healthily)

------
rmason
<http://www.fullasagoog.com> \- the Adobe aggregator

------
redorb
Skrentablog, QuickSprout, Signal vs noice, Seth Godin and less and less
everyday Techcrunch

------
apathy
wonkette.com (during election season), reddit, aldaily.com, sciencedaily.com

It seems like there used to be more stuff worth reading on the web, but that's
probably just my mental facilities going to hell as I get old (x > 30)

------
marrone
<http://ajaxian.com> is a good one

------
xirium
<http://www.dilbert.com/>

<http://www.thedailywtf.com/>

------
yelatia
steve yegge blog rant

------
jalammar
Coding Horror, Reddit, 37Signals Signal Vs Noise, Joel on Software,
blog.pmarca.com

